# New Soybean Innoculant for 2015



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Preside CL

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new-soybean-inoculant-available-for-2015-news-release/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We used to inoculate every bean we planted. I used to load planter boxes, then pour inoculant over the beans, the use a cordless drill with a paint mixer paddle wheel to stir it together. We had wonderful response, the nodules were almost double the amount that were on the non inoculated beans. I could plant for 90 minutes, then load for 90 minutes. That's why we quit inoculating.

Have been throwing around the idea of starting it again. I need to quit reading Vol's articles...


----------

